# Weird Platy Question



## molamola (Feb 22, 2010)

I have three platy fish at the moment, 1 male and 2 females. I added the second female a few days ago because the male would not leave the original female alone. She's huge and can hold her own but I thought it would be better if there was a second female to take some of the heat off her. I added the new one and the male hasn't shown any interest in her and continues to pester the original female. Can anyone think of a reason why the male would ignore the new female? She doesn't appear to be pregnant as far as I can tell right now. I had her in quarantine for a while before I added her and since I got her she's been active and eating well, so I don't think she is sick. Anyway, it seemed curious to me so I thought I would ask. 

As an extra point of interest, the new female is a silveryblue hi fin platy and the other female is a red wagtail. I think the male is some manner of yellow neon platy, I still haven't found a picture quite matching him and they were mislabeled as "clown tetras" at the pet store I got them at so that was no help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

well usually when a male platy goes after a female its cos she is ready to be fertalized and he's hoping he can get lucky. give him time. he will eventually shift his attention to the 2nd female. color, i dont think has anything to do with it.


----------



## molamola (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, its been a bit now and the male platy is still not interested in the newest female. However, in an interesting turn of the events, my largest male guppy has been chasing her around the tank and nosing at her like the male platy does with my other female platy. So go figure! As long as everyone is having a good time, I guess.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. We have two male mollies in one tank and the Black Lyretail male only seems interested in our Dalmatian Lyretail female, even though there are like 5 to choose from. The other male seems to like the dalmatian the best too... guess they know she's good at popping babies since she's had two batches with us so far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

they seem to know who is the more mature recipent and more accepting one....unlike us humans who waste our time with all the wrong people and at times luck out with the right partner.....fish are way smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## molamola (Feb 22, 2010)

Its been very interesting to watch in any case! These are my first not-betta fish and I really enjoy the community tank structure.


----------

